# Lowrance frequency issue



## wdrcvr88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Would anyone be able to assist with a frequency issue which just started this week for us. Fish finder has worked flawlessly for 2 seasons. When we change frequency from 200 to 83, the sonar will go black with interference and after a minute it appears the Lawrence hds gen 2 auto adjusts sensitivity back to a white screen. However we then mark fish extremely lighter than normal. Barely make out the marks as the sensitivity is then too light. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Do you have the latest updates? Next do a soft reset. Still acting up, then save your waypoints on a sd card. Then try a hard reset. With a hard reset you lose all your waypoints. Still acting up call lowrance.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

rockytop said:


> Do you have the latest updates? Next do a soft reset. Still acting up, then save your waypoints on a sd card. Then try a hard reset. With a hard reset you lose all your waypoints. Still acting up call lowrance.


I was having issues with mine. I did multiple soft and hard resets never lost a way points or a track.


----------

